# First colonoscopy on 8/30



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i've been reading alot of negative experiences on this board from people that have had this test done! i'm such a baby and am really terrified about having this test. i have a really hard time, pain, with the sigmoidoscopy. i just don't want to feel anything and that's what scares me the most. some advice or some positive feedback please?


----------



## Cateyes (Aug 2, 2002)

Boxgirl,I haven't had a colonoscopy done yet, but my mother has had at least 3 that I can think of off hand.The only thing she complained about was the prep. I think she said she wasn't allowed to eat anything, other than clear liquids for two days, and then on the day before the actual test she had to drink what seemed like a gallon of some horrible liquid, that made her go and go and go. I don't know what it was called, but she got through it.The procedure, itself, was the easy part. She said she was asleep the entire time, so she didn't feel any pain. Before she knew it, it was over


----------



## bbnorg (Sep 27, 2001)

I had a colonoscopy done last year, it was a breeze, my only problem was when they started to give me the iv, i got light headed and almost passed out, but as for the test, I was semi-awake and there was no pain what so ever, felt like I was on a assembly line though, because my diagnosis was scribbled down on a piece of paper which said possible ibs, that was it, no lets make an appointment and talk about it or anything!So, I have just lived with my condition over the last year without going to a dr, Now Im just starting to pursue it to find out what is wrong, I have got a upper gi scheduled in 2 weeks, ,,, at my request.Any feedback on that kind of test????Bbnorg


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

First of all find out what kind of prep and anesthetic your doctor uses. The prep was hard for me because I have a problem drinking large quantities of anything, much less large quantities of things that taste bad. I did not have major diarrhea from the prep either...in fact I wasn't sure it was going to work at all.As for the colonoscomy itself - a little shot in the IV and I woke up fully conscious when it was all over. The only pain was from the gas, which as soon as they let you up to go to the bathroom you get rid of. I have had my share of surgical procedures and this was the easiest. They removed a polyp from my stomach (endoscopy) and two from my colon. My procedure was scheduled for 8:30am and I was awake by 9:30. Don't worry! Take the pill form of the prep. Paige


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

The colonoscopy itself was painless for me because I was sedated. Ask you Doctor's office for the name of the sedation and which preparation you will have to use.There are many kinds of sedation. Once I was given some injected tranquilizer and was awake and felt no pain. Recently I was given a Diprovin drip, which put me out quickly and woke me up quickly. I had no problems with either method.


----------

